# TRAIN SLOW, GROW FAST..another way to approach your training



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

*INTRODUCTION*

This suggestion is, theoretically, so simple and easy to apply it may sound implausible. However, simplicity should not be underestimated. The simplest things often turn out to be the most effective. Let me explain. Imagine that after having pumped iron for sometime now you can now shift 100 - 150 kg on the aforementioned bench press. The weight is not important right now. It is just an example. Imagine that no matter how much you exert yourself you cannot seem to top that amount. Now, do the bench after some dumbell flyes, or as part of a superset. You will probably only be able to shift 70-100 kg accordingly. Consequently, you can gradually up the weight you lift until you reach the point where you are shifting your initial best again. This will now be far greater. These systems, in more simple terms, raise the resistance for all those who appear to have reached a plateau.

Dr Fred Hatfied is an influential figure and former powerlifting champion who bases the recommendation in his book, A Scientific Approach upon studies on swimmers in which it was discovered that their deltoids contained double the amount of fibres in those of the average athlete. This led him to the conclusion that the speed at which they are employed causes hyperplasia, the multiplication of muscle fibres.

*NOT SLOW, BUT EXTRA SLOW*

I have always been oppposed to the sharp, swift or excessively rapid execution of reps due to the risk of injury. I prefer the control of a moderate pace. It is now 15 years ago since I stumbled upon an article by the late Don Ross in which he announced that by training really slow he was reaping the greatest developments he had ever seen. Ross claimed to be training slow enough for one set of calf raises to take 5 minutes. Ross advised the performance of reps lasting ten seconds in the concentric phase and a further ten in the eccentric one. Easier said than done. I've always been good at doing chin-ups. They are an exercise at which I naturally excel. It was these to which I choose to apply Ross's method. Suspended from the bar, I began to count 1 and 2 and 3, gradually pulling my body upwards till, on the count of ten, my chin reached the bar. From there I proceeded to lower myself, re-commencing the count 1 and 2 and 3 etc. By the end of the first rep I could already feel my lats blazing like hot coals. However, I was prepared to go all the way so I went ahead with the second one. The ascent was less "orthodox" and smooth. Instead of a slow and continuous movement it appeared to be more a string of brief pauses followed by short movements. The descent was executed with a reasonably fluid motion. Now my upper arms and forearms had began to erupt. I launched into the third one with sweat dripping uncontrollably down my chest and back. The ascent had now become more jerky and the descent not far from it. I did not make it to the end of the fourth one. Even my teeth had started to smoulder! There you go. A chin-up veteran who places an extra disc on his body, and who boasts of his prowess, drenched in sweat, out of breath and disjointed after 3.5 reps lifting just his own body weight. Best of all, I was too whacked by then to finish off the rest of the routine for my back. No lateral pulldowns, no vertifcal rowing, nothing. My muscles were spent.

Following the experience I began to experiment with other exercises using this technique. The duration of each exercise was different. Each phase of the movement was never less than 10 seconds.

The press was an experience in itself and as far as the biceps curl in concerned, the arms were demolished after three reps of 20 seconds per phase and with a simple 10kg. I performed the latter using the Scott Bench.

Some exercises lend themselves better to slow reps than others. Some can be extended beyond 10 - 20 seconds.



*
ADVANTAGES OF GOING SLOW*

Slow reps solve this problem and, additionally, reinforce muscle groups for they will amass more power when an exercise is performed again at a standard pace. They also prevent cheating, improper form and the swinging of the weights in such a way that the load is lifted using pure muscle power only. It is the muscle fibres which execute the movement from start to finish. They are employed in every milimetre of the movement's trajectory, right from full extension to full contraction. Furthermore, they do not allow any respite, from the moment they are started to the moment they are completed. That is why 3-4 slow reps are as exhausting as 4-5 conventional sets.

One factor of equal importance is the flow of blood into the muscles. The more blood that is pumped to the muscles the greater the pump becomes. The more pump the muscle experiences the greater it will develop. Those areas of the body to which blood is pumped easier will develop more. Believe me, if the muscles need to be flooded with blood to develop, then extra-slow reps will engorge tissues to an extent of which has not been conceived. Slow reps burn like hell and work towards substantially raising the tension in the muscles. This boosts teh threshold for pain in the muscles and the Golgi tendon organ. It is then possible to train harder, with greater weight and withstand those reps which overload the muscle fibres and lead to development. Remember, doing slow reps poses no risk of injury, even though they are tough. Concentration and the control of weights are sure to b increase when there is no prospect of using improper form or cheating. A complete trajectory is covered and, above all, lighter weights are used. This use of lighter weights saves tendons, ligaments and joints from overloading.



*
PUTTING THEM INTO PRACTICE*

Despite all their virtues, slow reps should not be employed continuously in training for they place too many demands on the mind as well as on the body. In time, the burden becomes too heavy and one dreads going to the gym to endure it. This is a common response to any high intensity traning. They should be used at specific times or in certain circumstances only. For instance, when one group of muscles appears to be lagging, or to feelthe burn in those muscles with which a mental connection is proving difficult to establish. They can even be used to finally pump those muscles which are difficult to establish. They can even be used to finally pump those muscles which are difficult to pump or feel.

They are also ideal for bringing a training session or the hammering of a muscle group to a close following a normal routine. Finish off with a few slow reps and the relevant muscle group will be crying out for mercy.



*
WAY TO SUPPORT DEVELOPMENT*

You want to be big? Then you will have to feed your muscles generously. That's all there is to it. Muscle tissue is essentially made of protein. The body also requires carbs becaues these are its main fuel source. It would, therefore, be good for lean meat, fish, eggs and poultry to take centre stage in one's diet, for protein, plus plenty of vegetables and fruit, including wholegrain cereals and corn, potatoes, pasta and rice. If the body is unable to absorb nutrients, it is pointless flooding it with them. An ailing digestive system is not fit for processing a large quantity of nutrients, it lacks the necessary substances or cannot reprocess them at the rate required. In such case, meals must include raw vegetables, tropical fruit and be small as well as rich in enzymes. This aids digestion and the subsequent absorption of nutrients. Even those with a normal digestive system and stable enzyme levels may, as time goes by, suffer low absorption due to a constant excessive supply of protides. These are the nutrients which are most difficult to digest, requiring the most assistance from enzymes. Believe it or not, it has been proved that problems relating tothe absorption of nutrients in some cases, can cause a loss of up to 50% of the proteins ingested.

The big difference between enhancing anabolism through synthetic hormones and the natural way is that the former may seriously upset the endocrine system and can even lead to permanent hormone malfunction, not to mention requiring resting phases-during which artificially acquired development cannot be maintained between cycles.

It is essential to keep anabolic hormone levels high to develop muscle bulk.

Train slow....and watch yourself grow.

Source: Body Fitness Nov 2005 - Dan Smith


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

nice post m8 will give it ago may even give my elbow a break with lighter weights.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

impossible, absolutley impossible!!!!!!

chest and some delt work lastnight, very very hard!

thankyou


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

When you are actually doing this form of training, just keep your eyes open for people around you. They will watch you as though you are some sort of friek lol! Little do they know...little do they know!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bump for home


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Bump for ron......

late r on..:confused:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Interesting.

I have to look this up: *Golgi tendon organ*, never heard of this


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Good read. I actually work in a gym as an instructor, and id say say that 95% + of people go way to fast (no matter how much i explain it to them).

:crazy:

Even if ur not trying to add significant mass and you just want to tone up, time under tension (TUT) is important, however most people let their ego get in the way- they lift way to heavy and way to fast.

My grandma can drop a heavy weight fast (and *she isnt* in good condition), so why should *your* muscle adapt to dropping a heavy weight fast!!

I cant belive people actually bother to keep recorde of their workout to when they are continually throwing, droping, arching their back, changing their rest periods.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

nice post mate


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Interesting stuff, i train slow, but not that slow!! lol

May give it a go in the new year, good stuff


----------



## kas1436114505 (Aug 6, 2005)

nice post so under this method how long should a rep last? 5 seconds or is that 2 lng?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mentzer suggests 4 seconds for Concentric and eccentric parts of the lift.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Mentzer suggests 4 seconds for Concentric and eccentric parts of the lift.


Been watching that vid that winger found 

Its very interesting i thought.

I am gonna try dropping my weights back a bit and do everything much slower


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

tried this today while benching and what a killer lol, im going to go alot slower on all my workouts now i think 

thanks for the tip


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

I've tried this type of training and i tell you what, it's hard!

The author of the article is right when he says this type of high intensity training can be taxing of the mind. I started to dread going to the gym after about a month and i was only doing 1 set a body part!

I now no longer go as slow as 4 seconds up, 2 seconds hold and too seconds down. Or in this case 10 seconds up and down!

But i still go pretty slow in my rep speed making sure i have total control of the weights. I very seldom get injured if ever. I know some guys who really seem to have a nagging injury all the time and when you see them train it's not hard to understand why, such jerky movements, fast rep speed, it's no wonder!


----------



## Kyusho (Aug 24, 2007)

This is a topic that has been bothering me for sometime, there seem to be so many different approaches and theries aswell as scientific studies contradicting one another. Read the following for instance;



> Short-term high- vs. low-velocity isokinetic lengthening training results in greater hypertrophy of the elbow flexors in young men
> 
> Tim N. Shepstone,1 Jason E. Tang,1 Stephane Dallaire,1 Mark D. Schuenke,2 Robert S. Staron,2 and Stuart M. Phillips1
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyusho (Aug 24, 2007)

> The effects of eccentric and concentric training at different velocities on muscle hypertrophy.Farthing JP, Chilibeck PD.
> 
> College of Kinesiology, University of Saskatchewan, 105 Gymnasium Place, Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, S7N 5C2, Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

variety is the spice of life, train the same for too long and your body will adapt to it, keep changing your training styles now and again, slow and strict, super high intensity(little rest etc) good old volume training!! but good form on all movements


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

hmm good post but for me invidually i started growing when i started doing the reps as explosive as i could, ofc the excentric phase is controlled, but i might give it a go for variation


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> variety is the spice of life, train the same for too long and your body will adapt to it, keep changing your training styles now and again, slow and strict, super high intensity(little rest etc) good old volume training!! but good form on all movements


Nice post...............Reps awarded................


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

I like to to do the slow thing most of the time but. I use high rep etc whn trying to break a platue. Seems to work for me


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

What an utter load of ****e!

Suggesting doing over 4 second concentric contractions is a huge waste of time.

When you lift a weight faster in the concentric phase or the possitive, it actually recruits more muscle fibres to more the weight, not the same amount faster but actually *more!*.

The key to maximal muscle growth and damage is to extend the period in the eccentric phase.

Why else would it be so hard to move a weight up very slowly? it because your not using all of you muscle fibres!, if you dont recruit the maximum amount then the maximum amount can't be subjected to micro fibril trauma = less growth.

If you extend the contraction time in the eccentric it raises igf, hgh and other various peptides/growth factors within the said muscle.

*tips*

Periodise your reps over 8 weeks:

Target Reps.

wks 1-2, 12 reps

wks 3-4, 10 reps

wks 5-6, 8 reps

wks 7-8, 6 reps.

*Periodise your lifting tempo over the 8 weeks:*

for example 3-1-2 means 3 second negative, 1 second pause, and 2 second concentric. Just cound one thousand, two thousand, 3 thousand to count each second...(or mississipi's etc).

Lifting tempos.

wk 1/ 3-0-2 (e.g 3 sec neg, no pause, 2 sec pos)

wk 2/ 4-0-2

wk 3/ 3-1-2

wk 4/ 4-1-2

wk 5/ 3-1-1

wk 6/ 4-1-1

wk 7/ 5-1-x (x means explosive concentric)

wk 8/ 6-1-x

This can be applyed to most splits with awesome results.

edit: thanks for the op, good thought provoking article


----------

